
Monsanto’s New Weed Killer, Dicamba, Divides Farmers - ballenf
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/business/monsanto-dicamba-weed-killer.html
======
Boothroid
I'm wondering whether we ought to have special controls on Monsanto since they
don't seem able to control themselves.

